# Converting wood chips to sawdust



## Colin Ng (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi all, 

I live in Singapore where unfortunately I can't find sawdust or wood pellets. Really want to get started on my first bacon which I have curing in the fridge now. 

I've only managed to find large wood chips, is there any way I can convert them to sawdust using home equipment like a blender? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 10, 2019)

You would possibly get a small amount of dust using a blender, but it's more or less just going to spin the small pieces around. Coffee grinder,have never seen a decent one in action so can't comment on that.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 10, 2019)

Colin Ng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in Singapore where unfortunately I can't find sawdust or wood pellets. Really want to get started on my first bacon which I have curing in the fridge now.
> 
> I've only managed to find large wood chips, is there any way I can convert them to sawdust using home equipment like a blender? Thanks in advance!



Hi there and welcome!

Do you get wood smoking blocks/bricks like this in Singapore?







If so I have a better solution than grinding down wood.
The blocks are compressed dust.  If you get them wet with water they will swell up and begin to come apart.  Then all you have to do is let it dry and it will fall apart when you press on it with your hand.
Take that dust and put it in the oven to remove any humidity and then it is ready to use!

The same process works with wood pellets if you have access to those.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## MrJester (Jan 20, 2020)

I realise this was posted quite some time ago... but you can easily get smoking wood chips from Amazon Prime SG or even just the US Amazon online ;)


----------

